# DSL-Drosselung: Telekom sucht Argumente - "Irgendwo muss das Geld herkommen"



## MarcHatke (26. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DSL-Drosselung: Telekom sucht Argumente - "Irgendwo muss das Geld herkommen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: DSL-Drosselung: Telekom sucht Argumente - "Irgendwo muss das Geld herkommen"


----------



## playa17 (26. April 2013)

meine frage ist eig nur ob telekom das allein nur anbietet oder ob alle anderen anbieter auch keine Flatrates mehr anbieten


----------



## Bl4ckburn (26. April 2013)

"Irgendwo muss das Geld herkommen" und da liegt es natürlich nah, den kleinen Mann zu melken und nicht an die großen Unternehmen ranzutreten. Ich muss kein IT Fachmann sein um zu wissen, dass 90% der Trafik von Unternehmen sind. Nur tut das natürlich auf einen Schlag mehr weh wenn so ein Riese weggeht als wenn viele kleine die Verträge kündigen.
Mal nen Rat von mir an den Herrn Blank: Kümmern sie sich erstmal um die bestehende Infrastruktur, die Sie für nen Apfel und nen Ei von der BRD anno Dazumal fast geschenk bekommen haben, statt hier so große Töne zu Spucken.
Jeden Tag seh ich die Anlagen und Kabel, kein schwein kontrolliert mehr wie undicht mitlerweile die Erdleitungen sind! Und das seit Jahren! Es gibt Ordnerweise Protokolle in denen festgehalten ist, wie marode das Kabelnetz mitlerweile ist! Und Sie träumen hier vom Netzausbau.... Wo geht denn die ganze Kohle hin die hier Jahrzehnte lang erwirtschaftet wurde?? Sich nicht in den Erhalt der Kabelnetze.

Da schwillt mir der Kamm bei sowas.


----------



## zockertommy (26. April 2013)

Ich hätte eine (kleine) Preiserhöhung für alle Kunden besser gefunden...


----------



## Neawoulf (26. April 2013)

zockertommy schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine (kleine) Preiserhöhung für alle Kunden besser gefunden...


 
Sehe ich auch so, das hätte ich durchaus zähneknirschend akzeptiert. Aber Volumenbegrenzung in der Zeit von Steam, HD-Stream und Cloud-Services? Da kann ich mich ja gleich mit ner stumpfen Schere kastrieren (auch wenn ich an Spiele-Clouds ganz und gar kein Interesse habe).


----------



## Chaz0r (26. April 2013)

@Bl4ckburn: Absolut richtig!

Allgemein sollte man den ganzen Mist wieder verstaatlichen. Sieht man an Holland und vor allem an Norwegen wunderbar. In letzterem hat jedes Kuhkaff Highspeed-Internet und letztendlich zahlen sogar alle weniger als hier.

Von Netzneutralität und Monopolstellung von diesem Saftladen fang ich erst mal gar nicht an. Bei den Fragen versucht er sich ja mit geistigem Bullshit dezent herauszureden.


----------



## DarkSilencer (26. April 2013)

Das nächste Problem bei der Geschichte ist man brauch noch nicht mal den Anbieter wechseln. Weil die ja auch nur ihre Leitungen bei T-Com mieten. Es wird nicht lange dauern bis sie auch nachziehen um ihre Kosten in grenzen zu halten. Die einzigste Alternative dazu ist über den Kabel Anbieter internet zu beziehen da liegt aber das Problem das es meist nur in Ballungs Gebieten zu haben ist.
Und ich muss sagen nach 8 Jahren Telekom bin ich echt enttäuscht von den das die sowas machen, ich habe mal durchgerechnet was ich bräuchte an Volumen wenn ich mein Rechner komplett neu aufsetzen würde da währe ich locker bei 300 GB (Steam Biblothek alleine hat 190 GB). Da will ich net rechnen was mich das extra Volumen kostet.
Und das Argument irgendwo her soll das Geld kommen. Bekommen die net vom Staat genug für den Ausbau des Netzes oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Jeggred (26. April 2013)

Ich habe eine Vision: ALLE Telekom-Kunden kündigen auf einen Schlag ihre bestehenden Verträge zum frühst möglichen Zeitpunkt und wechseln zu einem anderen Anbieter, nur mal so, als Aussage quasi...

Ernsthaft - wäre ich bei dem Laden Kunde, hätt ich meine Kündigung schon längst geschrieben - ja ich weiß: Altverträge bleiben erstmal so, wie sie sind, aber trotzdem: das, was die Telekom Geschäftspraktiken nennt, nennt man woanders Schutzgelderpressung.
Es macht keinen großen Unterschied: "Oh, du willst also, dass dein Laden weiterhin gut funktioniert und nicht zufällig jemad deine Fenster einschmeißt? Dann zahle uns mehr Geld" und "Oh, du willst immer noch uneingeschränkt im 21. Jhdt bleiben und die vollen Möglichkeiten des Internets nutzen? Dann zahle uns mehr Geld!

Ich streame nicht, wie ein großer, ich nutze nicht permanent irgendwelche Cloud-Services, oÄ, aber ich bin ein Freund von Digital Download - da kommt manchmal was zusammen. Und da mittlerweile ein normaler/s Software-Patch/Update auch mal die 1GB-Marke erreicht, weiß ich nicht ob da 200GB tatsächlich reichen, und es ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal- Dafür hab ich ja ne Flatrate: Damit ich mich um so nen Mist,wie datenvolumen überhaupt nicht scheren muss.
Aber offensichtlich sieht es das rosa "T" anders, und hält es für eine gute Idee, Tarife aus den späten 90ern wieder einzuführen - Zukunftsorientiert, wie eh und je!

Mir fehlt ehrlich gesagt der Shitstorm, der bei manch anderen Banalitäten über Firmen herzieht


----------



## School10 (26. April 2013)

Hallo Frau Merkel, wie blöd wollen Sie Deutschland in derartigen internationalen Vergleichen eigentlich noch ausehen lassen? Diese steinzeitliche Furzidee liegt fernab jeglicher Techniktrends und gehört schlicht und einfach gesetzlich verboten! Wer schafft denn den Docht ab, wenn er die Kerze brennen sehen will?!


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. April 2013)

> "Natürlich kann es sein, dass Kunden in Zukunft mehr Highspeed-Volumen  brauchen. Wenn sie aber mehr Leistung möchten, werden sie auch bereit  sein, mehr dafür zu bezahlen. Das ist, denke ich, bei allen Produkten  und Dienstleistungen so".



Es kann nicht nur so sein, es wird so sein! 

Generell ist diese Aussage ja richtig. Für mehr Dienstleidungen muss auch mehr Geld bezahlt werden. Aber was die Telekom vor hat, ist schlichtweg das schamlose rein greifen in den Geldbeutel des Kunden, mit der Begründung "Na hör mal...du downloadest gerade. Also zahl gefälligst dafür." Das ist, als würde man für jeden einzelnen Kaugummi mehrmals am Tag in den Laden gehen und zahlen, statt sich gleich eine volle Tüte zu besorgen. 

Tarife sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß und wurden aus gutem Grund von der Flatrate abgelöst.


----------



## Kerusame (26. April 2013)

bin ich froh dass ich in österreich lebe. ganz ehrlich, österreich ist zwar nicht viel weiter mit dem netzausbau als deutschland aber hier ist eine drosselung kein thema - im gegenteil, mittlerweile wird von manchen mobilen anbietern sogar die drosselung aufgehoben um neukunden anzulocken.

aber mal so blöd in die runde gefragt: wenn die telekom ihre eigenen dienste wie entertain von dieser drosselung ausschließen will, verstößt das nicht gegen den freien wettbewerb? gibt ja genügend gleichwertige dienste anderer anbieter, welche von dieser drosselung nicht ausgeschlossen wären.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2013)

Ja, ja diese Drosseln. In deren Vorstand sitzen bestimmt Schnapsdrosseln.

Von wegen Netzausbau: Die Telekom juckt das null, vor allem in ländlichen Gegenden.
Hier bei mir z.B. kriecht man schon seit 8 Jahren mit DSL 2000 rum, hat sich nichts verändert, die Telekom reagiert auch nicht darauf.

Was hat man hier dann gemacht? Man hat sich selbst einen Geldgeber gesucht, eine eigene Firma gegründet und macht den Netzausbau jetzt selbst. Das liebe ich hier so in meiner Gegend, wenn was nicht geht, dann nehmen die Leute das notfalls selbst in die Hand. Das ist vorbildlich 
So sollen hier bis 2015 alle bis zu 50 Mbit haben. Die ersten Bauarbeiten haben auch schon begonnen.


----------



## Der-Babu (26. April 2013)

DSL-Drosselung: Telekom sucht Argumente - "Irgendwo muss das Geld herkommen"

Deswegen hauen doch alle ab von der telekom und gehen zu vodafone 1&1 und die anderen


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

Der-Babu schrieb:


> Deswegen hauen doch alle ab von der telekom und gehen zu vodafone 1&1 und die anderen


 
Witzig, denn 1&1 hat bereits seit über 2 Jahren eine Drosselung, da hat nur kein Hahn nach gekräht... 100GB im Standardtarif 16k, danach nur noch 1k Speed. 


Ich finde es zwar nicht schön, aber logisch, dass man die Flats nicht mehr so günstig anbieten kann wie bisher, da immer mehr Leute zu Hause Videos schauen, Musik streamen usw., und das erzeugt nunmal einfach viel mehr Traffic = Kosten als das Surfverhalten von vor 3-4 Jahren. D.h. dass die Preise dann eher steigen müssten, ist an sich klar - da stellt sich dann die Frage: Tarife für ALLE erhöhen, so dass dafür auch die "bluten", die mit Video und Musik nichts am Hut haben, aber trotzdem schnelles Internet zum schnellen Aufrufen von Websites und Downloads nutzen möchten, WENN man einer nötig wird? Oder soll man nen Basistarif bieten für die, denen das reicht, und wer mehr will, zahlt halt etwas mehr? Es geht schließlich nur um eine Drosselung für die STANDARDtarife - niemand hat gesagt, dass ab x Gigabyte unwiderruflich Schluss ist... es wird nur teurer, WENN man mehr GB will, und "teurer" ist ja etwas, was ja zB auch neawoulf und zockertony prinzipiell akzeptieren würden, wie sie oben schreiben - warum solche User aber eine Erhöhung für alle okay finden, eine Erhöhung nur für die Vielsuer aber total ablehnen, versteh ich nicht so ganz. ^^  

Die Frage ist halt, wieviel teurer es werden soll. Wenn man bei einer Preiserhöhung für ALLE zB 5€ mehr verlangen müsste, damit man den größeren Trafficverbrauch der user finanziert bekommt, dann wäre es denkbar, dass man auch als Tarifmodell alles beim alten belassen könnte, und wer mehr will, zahlt zB 10€ mehr. Ich mein: für mehr SPEED sind die Leute ja auch bereit, mehr zu zahlen - da meckert kein Schwein... jetzt soll das auch fürs Volumen gelten, und es gibt nen Aufschrei, manche sprechen sogar von Zensur, als sei schnelles Internet bisher absolute kostenfrei und ab nächstem Monat nicht unter 100€ zu haben ^^


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Witzig, denn 1&1 hat bereits seit über 2 Jahren eine Drosselung, da hat nur kein Hahn nach gekräht... 100GB im Standardtarif 16k, danach nur noch 1k Speed.
> 
> 
> Ich finde es zwar nicht schön, aber logisch, dass man die Flats nicht mehr so günstig anbieten kann wie bisher, da immer mehr Leute zu Hause Videos schauen, Musik streamen usw., und das erzeugt nunmal einfach viel mehr Traffic = Kosten als das Surfverhalten von vor 3-4 Jahren. D.h. dass die Preise dann eher steigen müssten, ist an sich klar - da stellt sich dann die Frage: Tarife für ALLE erhöhen, so dass dafür auch die "bluten", die mit Video und Musik nichts am Hut haben, aber trotzdem schnelles Internet zum schnellen Aufrufen von Websites und Downloads nutzen möchten, WENN man einer nötig wird? Oder soll man nen Basistarif bieten für die, denen das reicht, und wer mehr will, zahlt halt etwas mehr? Es geht schließlich nur um eine Drosselung für die STANDARDtarife - niemand hat gesagt, dass ab x Gigabyte unwiderruflich Schluss ist... es wird nur teurer, WENN man mehr GB will, und "teurer" ist ja etwas, was ja zB auch neawoulf und zockertony prinzipiell akzeptieren würden, wie sie oben schreiben - warum solche User aber eine Erhöhung für alle okay finden, eine Erhöhung nur für die Vielsuer aber total ablehnen, versteh ich nicht so ganz. ^^
> ...



Prinzipiell hast du ja nicht unrecht. Wenn das im Momentanen Modell nicht mehr zu finanzieren ist, braucht man eben ein neues und muss die Verträge entsprechend anpassen. Dennoch ist der Schritt der Telekom grundlegend falsch, und zwar aus dem Grund, dass sie ihre eigenen Dienste ausnimmt.
Sascha Lobo hat das Problem auf Spiegel Online  eigentlich ganz gut zusammengefasst. Die Pläne der Telekom, wie sie vorgestellt wurden sind ein Angriff auf die Netzneutralität. Mit dem Videodienst der Telekom kann ich im Monat unendliche viele HD Filme streamen, wenn ich jedoch die Konkurrenz benutze muss ich im Zweifelsfall drauf zahlen, da das Volumen in meinem Vertrag nicht ausreicht. Von dahin ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt bis ich extra zahlen muss, um gewisse Internetdienste nutzen zu können, die in meinem Standardtarif nicht enthalten sind. Beispiel: Ich habe einen Standardtarif mit geringem Volumen. Ausgenommen sind die Dienste meines ISP und z.B. MyVideo.de als deutscher Partner. Der Rest geht vom knappen Volumen runter. Jetzt kann ich aber (ähnlich DLCs) Dienste dazubuchen. So könnte ich ein YouTube Packet buchen, ein Facebook packet, ein Steam Packet, etc. 
Das heisst die Daten werden nicht mehr gleich behandelt, sondern es wird geschaut: was nutzt du, das musst du extra zahlen, sonst hast du nur sehr eingeschränkt oder, im Extremfall, gar keinen Zugang zu den ausgeklammerten Diensten. Sprich das Problem ist nicht, dass die Leute nicht bereit wären für ihren Traffic zu zahlen, das Problem ist, dass es ein guter Schritt in eine ungute Zukunft jenseits der Netzneutralität ist. Von hier aus ist der Schritt zur Deep Packet Inspection und ähnlichem nicht mehr weit. Das ist der Hauptgrund massiv gegen diese von der Telekom angedachten Drosselungen zu sein.


----------



## springenderBusch (26. April 2013)

Die Firmen sind doch aber auch irgendwo selbst schuld.
Vor 2,5 Jahren habe ich noch ca.35€ für DSL 6000 bei 1&1 gezahlt, plus Festnetz bei Telekom.
Dann bin ich zu Kabel BW gewechselt. Jetzt zahle ich das Selbe für eine DSL 30000 inklusive Festnetz. Noch während der Vertragsmodalitäten wurde aus der bestellten 25000 die 30000 zum selben Preis, weil die 25Mbit abgeschafft wurde.

Wer also indirekt mit den Worten argumentiert, daß das Datenvolumenaufkommen einfach zu hoch wird und gleichzeitig ( auf alle Internetanbieter bezogen ) mit immer leistungsfähigeren Leitungen zum Schnäppchenpreis um sich wirft, ohne sich einen Kopf darüber zu machen was die Folgen seines Handelns sein werden, der denkt nicht mal ansatzweise über seine Schwanzspitze hinaus.
Sind die Anzugterrorristen in den Konzernspitzen wirklich nicht in der Lage einfachste Zusammenhänge zu erkennen ?
Keine Sau schafft sich eine DSL 30000 oder höher an und schaut dann nur einmal am Tag in sein Email-Postfach.

Will ich Bandbreite ? JA !
Bin ich bereit dafür zu bezahlen ? JA ! Das was meine Haushaltskasse zuläßt ! Ansonsten muß ich halt auf Bandbreite verzichten.
Interessiert mich ob sich mein Anbieter bei Vertragsabschluß verkalkuliert hat, weil er nicht 2+2 zusammenzählen kann ? NEIN, nicht die Bohne !


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du ja nicht unrecht. Wenn das im Momentanen Modell nicht mehr zu finanzieren ist, braucht man eben ein neues und muss die Verträge entsprechend anpassen. Dennoch ist der Schritt der Telekom grundlegend falsch, und zwar aus dem Grund, dass sie ihre eigenen Dienste ausnimmt.
> Sascha Lobo hat das Problem auf Spiegel Online eigentlich ganz gut zusammengefasst. Die Pläne der Telekom, wie sie vorgestellt wurden sind ein Angriff auf die Netzneutralität.


 dann hat 1&1 schon längst gegen die Netzneutralität verstoßen, denn die haben ja schon längst ne Drosselung... und allein schon dass ein Internetanschluss nicht kostenlos ist, verstößt dann an sich schon dagegen, denn wenn man nun behauptetet, dass wirklich manche Leute wegen zB 5-10€ mehr/Monat sich das nicht mehr leisten können und deswegen nicht mehr "neutral" im Netz unterwegs sein können, dann muss schon längst sich darüber beschweren, dass DSL50k teurer als DSL16k ist, oder dass eine Flat überhaupt was kostet, da 10-20€ pro Monat für "ärmere" echt viel Geld ist. 

Diesbezüglich finde ich dieses Gelaber von wegen "netznautralität" in dem Zusammenhang ehrlich gesagt schwachsinnig, denn es wird so getan, als würde man Menschen die Chance verbauen, alle Netzinhalte nutzen zu können, nur weil eine volle Flat teurer wird. Und wenn DAS schon Meckergrund genug ist, um von einem Verstoß gegen die Netztneutralität zu sprechen, dann ist das fadenscheinig, denn dann müsste man sich schon längst unglaublich drüber aufregen, dass nicht jeder eine kostenlose Flat hat. Die, die sich jetzt am meisten über die Netzneutralität sorgen, sind sowieso zum Großteil die, die sich ein paar Euro mehr im Monat locker leisten könnten - und dass die sich um ärmere Bürger Sorgen machen, nehm ich denen nicht ab. 

Klar: es darf natürlich nicht sein, dass die Aufpreise horrend sind, so dass wirklich nur "Reiche" sich ne volle Flat leisten können, oder dass man für läppsche 5GB-Pakete jeweils 10€ latzen muss oder so was. Aber rein vom Prinzip her sind Tarifmodelle mit begenztem Volumen, dafür dann günstiger, und andere Tarife mit voller Flat, dafür teurer IMHO absolut okay. Zudem müsste das Volumen auch zeitgemäß angepasst werden - zB die 200MB bei tmobile sind ein Witz, die erreiche ich selbst dann, wenn ich nicht mal EIN Video anschaue pro Monat. Und ich verschicke auch keine Fotos oder so, falls das jetzt einer vermutet. Nur Newsapps, Fahrpläne, mal ne Shopwebsite, mal ein Foto eines "Stars" zB wenn Du bei nem Film nicht mehr weißt, wie der Schauspieler XY heißt... 




> Mit dem Videodienst der Telekom kann ich im Monat unendliche viele HD Filme streamen, wenn ich jedoch die Konkurrenz benutze muss ich im Zweifelsfall drauf zahlen, da das Volumen in meinem Vertrag nicht ausreicht. Von dahin ist es nur ein kleiner Schritt bis ich extra zahlen muss, um gewisse Internetdienste nutzen zu können, die in meinem Standardtarif nicht enthalten sind.


 das ist auch eine Milchmädchenrechnung, denn für das Angebot der telekom zahlst Du ja auch schon bereits mehr als für einen normalen Basisanschluss. D.h. wer so was "´haben wil", der ist offenbar bereit, dafür zu zahlen - warum soll der oder ein anderer dann nicht bereit sein, für eine wirklich grenzenlose Flat auch nochmal mehr zu bezahlen als für eine begrenzte Flat? Ich finde das arg weit hergeholt, dass Leute die Telekom-Dinge nun fleißig dazubuchen anstatt nen Aufpreis für eine volle Flat zu zahlen und andere (kostenfreie) Dienste zu nutzen UND vor allem: dass dadurch sogar eine Neutralität gefährdet sei... 

Aus wettbewerbsrechtlicher Sicht ist es aber dann schon eher etwas fraglich, ob die telekom das machen darf, dass in bestimmten Tarifen ihre eigenen Angebote dabei sind - aber da könnte sie es auch so machen: zB Entertain kostet dann halt nicht 10€ Aufpreis inkl abgedecktem Traffic, sondern Enterain kostet zB nur 8€ Aufpreis, aber wer es intensiv nutzen will, der muss weitere 2€ zahlen, sprich: eine rein formal gesehen ausgelagterte Zusatzzahlung für das Datenvolumen.

Wobei ich Entertain auch irgendwie "gefühlt" gar nicht als Internetangebot sehe, sondern die tcom nutzt die DSL-Leitung an sich nur als TV-Kabel. Man bekommt ja auch nen Receiver, als sei es digitales Kabel-TV, das ist ja kein klassisches Angebot, dass man per PC nutzt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2013)

"Irgendwo muss das Geld ja herkommen." - Haha, wie verlogen und dann dem Fussballverein Bayern München jedes Jahr 30 Mio. überweisen: Bis 2017: FCB verlängert Sponsorenvertrag mit Telekom - Handelsblatt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann hat 1&1 schon längst gegen die Netzneutralität verstoßen, denn die haben ja schon längst ne Drosselung... und allein schon dass ein Internetanschluss nicht kostenlos ist, verstößt dann an sich schon dagegen, denn wenn man nun behauptetet, dass wirklich manche Leute wegen zB 5-10€ mehr/Monat sich das nicht mehr leisten können und deswegen nicht mehr "neutral" im Netz unterwegs sein können, dann muss schon längst sich darüber beschweren, dass DSL50k teurer als DSL16k ist, oder dass eine Flat überhaupt was kostet, da 10-20€ pro Monat für "ärmere" echt viel Geld ist.
> 
> Diesbezüglich finde ich dieses Gelaber von wegen "netznautralität" in dem Zusammenhang ehrlich gesagt schwachsinnig, denn es wird so getan, als würde man Menschen die Chance verbauen, alle Netzinhalte nutzen zu können, nur weil eine volle Flat teurer wird. Und wenn DAS schon Meckergrund genug ist, um von einem Verstoß gegen die Netztneutralität zu sprechen, dann ist das fadenscheinig, denn dann müsste man sich schon längst unglaublich drüber aufregen, dass nicht jeder eine kostenlose Flat hat. Die, die sich jetzt am meisten über die Netzneutralität sorgen, sind sowieso zum Großteil die, die sich ein paar Euro mehr im Monat locker leisten könnten - und dass die sich um ärmere Bürger Sorgen machen, nehm ich denen nicht ab.


Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber: Weißt du überhaupt was mit "Netzneutralität" gemeint ist? Es geht hier nicht vorrangig um Bandbreite und Trafficvolumen sondern um die Ungleichbehandlung von Daten, abhängig von deren Herkunft. Das was 1&1 macht ist somit vielleicht eine Beschneidung / Drosselung aber, da keine Daten bevorzugt weitergeleitet werden, auch kein Verstoß gegen die Netzneutralität. 


> das ist auch eine Milchmädchenrechnung, denn für das Angebot der telekom zahlst Du ja auch schon bereits mehr als für einen normalen Basisanschluss. D.h. wer so was "´haben wil", der ist offenbar bereit, dafür zu zahlen - warum soll der oder ein anderer dann nicht bereit sein, für eine wirklich grenzenlose Flat auch nochmal mehr zu bezahlen als für eine begrenzte Flat? Ich finde das arg weit hergeholt, dass Leute die Telekom-Dinge nun fleißig dazubuchen anstatt nen Aufpreis für eine volle Flat zu zahlen und andere (kostenfreie) Dienste zu nutzen UND vor allem: dass dadurch sogar eine Neutralität gefährdet sei...


Es geht ja gar nicht draum, was die Telekom direkt vorhat, sondern welchen Grundstein sie mit diesen Tarifen legt. Aus der bevorzugten Weiterleitung (ergo Nichtberechnung) der eigenen Daten kann sich ganz schnell eben ein "zerstückeltes" Internet entwickeln. Und ganz ehrlich: ich sehe daran nichts positives. Man könnte sich vorstellen, dass es z.B. einen günstigen Basistarif mit Volumengrenze gibt, und einen teureren Intensivnutzer Tarif mit keiner Obergrenze. Dies könnte ich so locker akzeptieren. Aber das was die Telekom betreibt ist eben ein Schritt dahin, dass ich für alle Dienste, die ausserhalb des Tarifs liegen extra zahlen muss. Man zahlt natürlich für einen Internetzugang mehr, aber ich hab das Entertain Packet z.B. einfach bei Abschluss meines Breitbandvertrages mit dazubekommen. Wenn breitband, dann halt mit Entertain, ob ich es nutze oder nicht. Das kann man kritisieren, aber ich werde dadurch ja nicht im Nutzen anderer Dienste eingeschränkt, was ja bei den neuen Tarifen durchaus der Fall ist. Da würde ich ja z.B. für Maxdome die Monatsgebühr zahlen, und müsste zusätzlich an die Telekom noch auf meinen Tarif drauf abdrücken für den überschrittenen inklusivtraffic. Daten anderer Firmen werden anders berechnet. 

Es geht also nicht um die fehlende Bereitschaft die genutzte Bandbreite zu zahlen, es geht darum, dass so zugang zu Information eingeschränkt werden kann, die Nutzung des Internets nach der größe des Geldbeutels limitiert wird. 
Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, wie man sowas allen ernstes verteidigen kann. 

.


> Wobei ich Entertain auch irgendwie "gefühlt" gar nicht als Internetangebot sehe, sondern die tcom nutzt die DSL-Leitung an sich nur als TV-Kabel. Man bekommt ja auch nen Receiver, als sei es digitales Kabel-TV, das ist ja kein klassisches Angebot, dass man per PC nutzt.


 gefühlt ja, aber es nutzt deine internet bandbreite, also ists es das auch: ein Internet Dienst.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber: Weißt du überhaupt was mit "Netzneutralität" gemeint ist? Es geht hier nicht vorrangig um Bandbreite und Trafficvolumen sondern um die Ungleichbehandlung von Daten, abhängig von deren Herkunft. Das was 1&1 macht ist somit vielleicht eine Beschneidung / Drosselung aber, da keine Daten bevorzugt weitergeleitet werden, auch kein Verstoß gegen die Netzneutralität.


 Dann geht es "nur" um einen kleinen Wettbewerbsvorteil für die tcom-Produkte, die man zusätzlich dazubuchen kann, von dem man befürchtet, dass die Kunden dann eher die telekom-ANgebote nutzen? Da versteh ich die Aufregung erst recht nicht, denn das bedeutet doch: die "Kritiker" gehen aösp davon aus, dass die Leute lieber telekom-Inhalte für +10€ buchen, weil das das Volumen nicht belastet, und auf eine intensive Nutzung anderer Internetdiensten verzichten anstatt für zB +10€ eine echte Flat zu holen und dann doch lieber die anderen Internetdienste zu nutzen... das halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt. Erst recht wenn es um andere Angebote geht, die sowieso noch was kosten. zb maxdome nutzen, aber sich über ne Preiserhöhung bei der Flat zu beschweren, wäre echt nonsense.

Zudem beschweren sich die allermeisten im Netz immer noch über den Fakt "Drosselung" per Se - Entertain&co ist da eher nur ein Randthema.


Und so oder so: was wäre denn, wenn das ganze einfach nur anders vermittelt worden wäre also so was wie "Telekom: ab Mai Preiserhöhung für DSL-Verträge bei Neukunden - zusätzlich neue günstige Tarife für Wenigsurfer" - hätte es da auch so einen Aufstand gebeben? Sicher nicht, obwohl das effektiv nichts anderes wäre.


----------



## Crysisheld (26. April 2013)

Jaja sollen die mal die Drosselung einführen, es wird immer anbieter geben, die keine Drosselung vornehmen. Und so toll ist das Entertain von der Telekom ja auch nicht. Bis 2016 fliesst noch viel Wasser den Fluss runter.... *lol*


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann geht es "nur" um einen kleinen Wettbewerbsvorteil für die tcom-Produkte, die man zusätzlich dazubuchen kann, von dem man befürchtet, dass die Kunden dann eher die telekom-ANgebote nutzen? Da versteh ich die Aufregung erst recht nicht, denn das bedeutet doch: die "Kritiker" gehen aösp davon aus, dass die Leute lieber telekom-Inhalte für +10€ buchen, weil das das Volumen nicht belastet, und auf eine intensive Nutzung anderer Internetdiensten verzichten anstatt für zB +10€ eine echte Flat zu holen und dann doch lieber die anderen Internetdienste zu nutzen... das halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt. Erst recht wenn es um andere Angebote geht, die sowieso noch was kosten. zb maxdome nutzen, aber sich über ne Preiserhöhung bei der Flat zu beschweren, wäre echt nonsense.


Mir geht es ja auch gar nicht so sehr um die konkreten Pläne der Telekom jetzt, sondern darum, dass sie mit diesen Plänen die Tür für etwas aufstoßen, dass meiner Meinung nach gefährlich ist und letzten Endes zu einer Kontrolle der persönlichen Internetnutzung durch Firmen wird. Das ist momentan noch nicht gegeben und ist auch nach Umsetzung der Telekompläne nicht real, aber der Grundstein ist damit gelegt.



> Zudem beschweren sich die allermeisten im Netz immer noch über den Fakt "Drosselung" per Se - Entertain&co ist da eher nur ein Randthema



Joa, richtig. Das ist natürlich Quatsch und geht am eigentlichen Kern des Problems vorbei. Die "Drosselung" ist unangenehm, schlecht kommuniziert und ungeschickt umgesetzt - aber letzten Endes argumentativ nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Onlinestate (26. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Witzig, denn 1&1 hat bereits seit über 2 Jahren eine Drosselung, da hat nur kein Hahn nach gekräht... 100GB im Standardtarif 16k, danach nur noch 1k Speed.


Also ich bin schon länger bei 1und1 und hatte noch keine Drosselung. Als ich noch 16k hatte, bin ich sicher mehrmals über die 100GB gekommen und da wurde nie etwas gedrosselt. Mittlerweile hab ich 50k und habe sogar schon mal 100GB an einem einzigen Tag geschafft.
Sicherlich sind das Außnahmen, aber so wie ich die Sache verstehe macht der Traffic nur ein Bruchteil der Kosten aus.
Also versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich sehe es schon ein, dass diejenigen, die mehr verbrauchen evtl. mehr zahlen müssen, aber die Modalitäten, die die Telekom hier anbietet sind einfach eine Frechheit.
Eigentlich müssten sie die Normaltarife billiger anbieten und die Heavy-User zahlen den normalen Preis.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon länger bei 1und1 und hatte noch keine Drosselung. Als ich noch 16k hatte, bin ich sicher mehrmals über die 100GB gekommen und da wurde nie etwas gedrosselt. Mittlerweile hab ich 50k und habe sogar schon mal 100GB an einem einzigen Tag geschafft


 Die Drosselung gibt es formal gesehen seit 2 Jahren - es kann sein, dass die das nicht immer durchziehen - auch die telekom hat ja offen gelassen, ob und wann die Kunden überhaupt wirklich gedrosselt werden.

Oder in 16k-Zeiten warst Du halt nicht drüber, und jetzt mit 50k hast Du mehr Volumen (da hab ich jetzt nicht nachgesehen, wie das da bei 1&1 ist)




> Eigentlich müssten sie die Normaltarife billiger anbieten und die Heavy-User zahlen den normalen Preis.


 Das mein ich ja eben auch, und wenn das so gemacht worden wäre, hätt auch keiner sich beschwert. bzw. "normaler Preis" => vlt sind die Preise halt aktuell wirklich zu billig auf Dauer, denn die Leute werden ja in Zukunft eher mehr Traffic verursachen (und nicht der Traffic per se macht die Kosten, sondern die dafür nötige Technik und Wartung).  Die Provider haben sich halt vlt verkalkuliert und merken jetzt, dass 30-40€ für ne volle 16k-Flat nicht haltbar sind - Preisstrategie und Ivestitionen werden ja nicht erst 5-6 Monate im Voraus geplant, d.h es kann gut sein, dass die heutigen Zustände bei Tarifen und Technik auf Basis von Daten von vor 4-5 Jahren sind, als youtoube, Streaming&co noch in den Kinderschuhen steckten und ein solcher Boom nicht absehbar war - wenn das absehbar gewesen wäre, hätte die telekom sicher Aktien von youtube, maxdome &co gekauft und hätte keinerlei Umsatzsorgen...  

Aber jetzt sehen die halt, dass im Durchschnitt die Leute sagen wir mal rein technisch gesehen 20 Euro Kosten verursachen, aber nur 30€ zahlen, und mit den +10€ lässt sich kein Gewinn machen nach Abzug aller anderen Kosten (Löhne) und Steuern usw. 


Wie man das dann auflöst, mit welchen Tarifen, das ist wieder ne ganz andere Frage. 


@Lightbringer: also, ich sehe die "Gefahr", dass gewisse Firmen uns vlt ihre gefilterten Inhalte aufdrücken, viel viel eher durch deren Marketing-Power und Macht, die manche Firmen durch ihre Größe automatisch haben, als dadurch, dass vlt ein 100% unbegrenztes Volumen teurer wird oder manche Inhalte als Bestandteil eines Paketes mit dabei sind und andere außen vor bleiben, außer man zahlt nochmal drauf...  es ist ja nicht so wie zB bei Apple, dass sogar manche Dinge gar nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## alu355 (26. April 2013)

Ah ja...die Internetze werden verbraucht...Hilfe!!!
Sorry, aber Traffic ist einer der kleinsten Posten in den Kalkulationen.
Einfach mal als festes Beispiel:
Hetzner Online AG: Root Server Produktmatrix EX 
unter optionale Features nachgucken.
1 TB kostet rund 7 Euro.
Die 75 GB bei der 16er Leitung sind damit gerade mal ein halber Euro - oh man wie unglaublich kulant die tolle supi nette Telekom doch ist.
Wieso sie die Flatrate nicht höher begrenzen können kann die Dödelkom wohl auch nicht erklären.
Tja nagen wohl am Hungertuch, seit dem sie sich in den USA derbe auf die Fresse gelegt haben und der kleine User in DE darf es blechen.
Das System kenne wir ja auch aus anderen Bereichen..


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Lightbringer: also, ich sehe die "Gefahr", dass gewisse Firmen uns vlt ihre gefilterten Inhalte aufdrücken, viel viel eher durch deren Marketing-Power und Macht, die manche Firmen durch ihre Größe automatisch haben, als dadurch, dass vlt ein 100% unbegrenztes Volumen teurer wird oder manche Inhalte als Bestandteil eines Paketes mit dabei sind und andere außen vor bleiben, außer man zahlt nochmal drauf...  es ist ja nicht so wie zB bei Apple, dass sogar manche Dinge gar nicht verfügbar sind.


 
Die Frage ist doch aber ob das ein erstrebenswerter Zustand ist. Und das ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Damit übergebe ich die Kontrolle über mein Nutzungsverhalten in die Hände der Konzerne, die dann entsprechend abkassieren. Ein teureres, unbegrenztes Internet ist demnach vllt. ärgerlich, aber das kann ich soweit noch nachvollziehen. Ein Netzzugang, bei dem ich nur Zugriff auf das habe, was ein Konzern mir erlaubt halte ich für ein sehr gefährliches Szenario. Und von der finanziellen Seite her ist diese Option ebenfalls sehr negativ. Man braucht nicht davon auszugehen, dass die Provider bei ihren (möglichen) Zugangspaketen in der Preisgestaltung maßhalten. 
Nebenbei wird hier auch Zensur Tür und Tor geöffnet. Wenn die Provider erst mal kontrollieren, welche Daten du sehen darfst und welche nicht (Stichwort: Deep Packet Inspection), ist der Schritt die Bevölkerung von gewissen Inhalten komplett auszusperren nur noch ein kleiner. Und dann sind wir ganz sogar über das Hinaus, was Apple mit seinem App Store betreibt.


----------



## Stealthman1989 (27. April 2013)

Das das erst 2016 umgesetzt werden soll, ist glatt gelogen. In einem Selbstversuch fand die Drosselung mit Altvertrag bereits jetzt schon ab 350GB statt.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2013)

Stealthman1989 schrieb:


> Das das erst 2016 umgesetzt werden soll, ist glatt gelogen. In einem Selbstversuch fand die Drosselung mit Altvertrag bereits jetzt schon ab 350GB statt.



solche klauseln, die es dem provider (vermeintlich) erlauben, die datenrate bei sog. 'power-usern' zu drosseln gibt es schon seit jeher.


----------



## Stealthman1989 (27. April 2013)

Eben. Das ist nichts neues. Es wird einfach nur viel extremer durchgesetzt. Aber der Kunde wählt mit dem Portmonee, ich hab bei der Telekom gekündigt.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. April 2013)

@stealthman1989 Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die Telekom nicht zurückrudert, wenn ihr alle Kunden davon laufen? Nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Diese ganze Aufregerei ist total sinnlos. 

Am Ende nicken wir eh alle wie die Schafe und sind mit unseren 75GB zufrieden... Sieht man ja auch bei EA - Scheisse raushauen und es wird trotzdem gekauft. Solange sich die Einstellung der Käufer hier nicht grundsätzlich ändert, wird sich bei den Firmen sicher nichts ändern. Das kannst du überall beobachten.

Ein anderes Beispiel ist das Pferdefleisch jeder schreit, aber keiner will richtig viel Geld für Fleisch bezahlen bzw. kauft das billigste vom billigsten Convinience Food. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass einem dann halt der größte Rotz angeboten wird.


----------



## Stealthman1989 (27. April 2013)

Ich hab zu diesen Sachen eine andere Einstellung. Ich bin bereit mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn ich dafür was ordentliches bekomme.
Egal ob VDSL oder 20 Euro/kg französisches Rindfleisch beim Schlachter.
Leider ist der Anteil dieser Leute verschwindend gering, die bereit sind das Geld auszugeben, und noch viel weniger denken überhaupt erstmal darüber nach. Bei der Telekom werden jetzt die Leute kündigen, die das hier interessiert, oder die von Axel Springer was vorgesetzt bekommen, aber am Ende wird sich nichts ändern.

"Wenn deutsche Revolutionäre einen Bahnhof stürmen, lösen sie vorher eine Bahnsteigkarte"


----------



## MisterSmith (27. April 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Am Ende nicken wir eh alle wie die Schafe und sind mit unseren 75GB zufrieden...


Nein, vermutlich nur die Leute die nicht mehr als 75 GB benötigen, aber ich schätze damit rechnen die auch und werden nicht besonders unglücklich sein wenn sie die Leute mit großem Traffic los sind.


----------



## Crysisheld (28. April 2013)

Die Leute sind faul, und es wird bestimmt viele geben die sagen dann ach drauf geschissen dann hab ich jetzt halt nur noch 378Mbits/sek. 

Ob die Telekom da unglücklich ist weiss ich nicht, fakt ist wenn Kunden abwandern, wird die Marge kleiner, wenn nämlich niemand da ist, der dann dieses Traffic Paket zubucht + die viel Downloader sind auch weg spült das weniger Kohle in die TKom Kassen. Dann wird der Netzausbau sicher noch schneller vorangehen *lol*


----------



## MisterSmith (28. April 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> ...Ob die Telekom da unglücklich ist weiss ich nicht, fakt ist wenn Kunden abwandern, wird die Marge kleiner, wenn nämlich niemand da ist, der dann dieses Traffic Paket zubucht + die viel Downloader sind auch weg spült das weniger Kohle in die TKom Kassen. Dann wird der Netzausbau sicher noch schneller vorangehen *lol*


Vorausgesetzt es stimmt was die Telekom für Angaben gemacht hat, nämlich dass nur 3% der Nutzer 30% des gesamten Datenverkehrs verursachen, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sie die Staffelung mit 75GB usw. darauf ausgerichtet haben, dass der Verlust der Kunden die davon einen Nachteil haben werden, nicht besonders groß sein wird.


----------



## lolxd999 (28. April 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Die Leute sind faul, und es wird bestimmt viele geben die sagen dann ach drauf geschissen dann hab ich jetzt halt nur noch 378Mbits/sek.
> 
> Ob die Telekom da unglücklich ist weiss ich nicht, fakt ist wenn Kunden abwandern, wird die Marge kleiner, wenn nämlich niemand da ist, der dann dieses Traffic Paket zubucht + die viel Downloader sind auch weg spült das weniger Kohle in die TKom Kassen. Dann wird der Netzausbau sicher noch schneller vorangehen *lol*


 

So denkt die Mehrheit jetzt vllt. noch, weil gar keine Vorstellung vorhanden ist, wie langsam 384kbit sind. Wenn ab 2016 tatsächlich gedrosselt wird, dann ist der Aufschrei wohl erst richtig groß.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2013)

Was die bei der Telekom ganz vergessen: Das Internet wurde erst zum Massenmedium als die DSL Flatrates eingeführt wurden. Vorher waren es deutlich weniger Nutzer. Erst als es quasi für alle durch die Flatrate finanzierbar war, hat sich das Internet richtig durchgesetzt.
Mit diesen Maßnahmen geht man quasi wieder in die Zeit davor zurück, das ist völlig irrsinnig. Wenn das jeder Anbieter auf Dauer machen würde, dann würden sich einige Leute womöglich nicht nur zurückziehen, so manchem kann es auch den Job kosten. Denkt mal an die ganzen Leute, die mit Youtube und Co. ihr Geld verdienen. Die können dann mit einer Limitierung damit aufhören.


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2013)

Ich hab einen VDSL50 ohne Entertain Vertrag von 2011 und bereits in diesem steht, dass bei 200GB die Datenrate reduziert wird. Schwarz auf weiß. Die Drosselung wurde bislang aber noch nicht umgesetzt.

Allerdings waren die Entertaintarife wirklich komplett ohne Limit, nicht so wie jetzt geplant, dass nur die eigenen IPTV Datenströme nicht mit einfließen.

Übrigens, Eingangs hab ich gelesen, dass die Firmen für die Kosten verantwortlich sind ... merkwürdig, denn ich hab einen VDSL Business Anschluss und hatte vorher einen DSL Businessanschluss. 

D.h. ich als Unternehmer hab seit jeher mehr bezahlt, obwohl ich jahrelang nur eine 2mbit Leitung in der Kanzlei hatte. Jetzt hab ich Gottseidank "echtes" VDSL50 mit einem Upload von 10mbit, da macht das E-Mail verschicken endlich wieder Spass!


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...] Denkt mal an die ganzen Leute, die mit Youtube und Co. ihr Geld verdienen. Die können dann mit einer Limitierung damit aufhören.


 Ich muss gleich weinen. 

Sind wir doch mal realistisch, durch den gesamten Rotz von YT und anderen, ähnlichen, Anbietern sind wir doch überhaupt in der aktuellen Lage. Das Datenvolumen steigt und steigt und die Preise für VDSL fallen und fallen bzw. seit seit Jahren stabil. Aus Sicht der Telekom ist es doch wohl klar, dass die vom Kuchen ein Stück abhaben wollen, denn an DSL Verträgen verdient man nichts mehr.

YT wiederum stellt sich hin und sagt: Ihr liebe Telekom bekommt nichts, STFU! Übrigens genauso mit der GEMA. 

Auch wenn einige darüber schmunzeln, der Leitungsausbau und neue Technologien kosten Geld und das muss erstmal erwirtschaftet werden. 

Mich kotzt die ganze Situation genauso an und ich werde wohl auch meinen Vertrag kündigen, wenn die Telekom die Drosselung durchsetzt ... aber schlussendlich sollte auch YT bzw. Google von seinen hohen Ross runterkommen und für die "Einspeisung" Geld bezahlen. 

Dieses System ist übrigens in Amerika gang und gäbe, dort zahlen Contentanbieter Geld an die ISPs ... nur mal so!


----------



## Vordack (29. April 2013)

Wir leben in einer freien Marktwirtschaft. Da ist es gang und gebe daß sich Tarife ändern.

Dafür gibt es ja die Konkurrenz - daß man wechseln kann wenn man es wünscht.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch wenn einige darüber schmunzeln, der Leitungsausbau und neue Technologien kosten Geld und das muss erstmal erwirtschaftet werden.
> 
> Mich kotzt die ganze Situation genauso an und ich werde wohl auch meinen Vertrag kündigen, wenn die Telekom die Drosselung durchsetzt ... aber schlussendlich sollte auch YT bzw. Google von seinen hohen Ross runterkommen und für die "Einspeisung" Geld bezahlen.
> 
> Dieses System ist übrigens in Amerika gang und gäbe, dort zahlen Contentanbieter Geld an die ISPs ... nur mal so!



Vollkommen richtig erkannt. Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe, kann ich persönlich mit der Idee einer Drosselung gut leben - nur die momentan anvisierten Tarifdetails schmecken mir gar nicht.


----------



## Chyio (6. Mai 2013)

wenn jeder kunde im schnitt 40 euro im monat bezahlt bei sagen wir 15mio t-ccom kunden macht das im monat 600mio umsatz rechnen wir diel etzten 10 jahre wo er hieß glasfaser muss ausgebaut werden kommen wir auch 60milliarden umsatz wieviel von dem geld ist denn in neue leitungen geflossen? vermutlich nicht mal 1%... wenn man das geld noch dazurechnet wo man in den usa und in england in den sand gesetzt hat könnte man ocken deutschland flächendeckend mit glasfaser netz ausbauen!!


----------



## Enisra (6. Mai 2013)

Chyio schrieb:


> wenn jeder kunde im schnitt 40 euro im monat bezahlt bei sagen wir 15mio t-ccom kunden macht das im monat 600mio umsatz rechnen wir diel etzten 10 jahre wo er hieß glasfaser muss ausgebaut werden kommen wir auch 60milliarden umsatz


 
und hier haben wir wieder ein schönes Fallbeispiel für eine Milchmädchenrechnung, ein Scheinargument das man nicht benutzen sollte, denn es wirkt immer ziemlich peinlich


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> und hier haben wir wieder ein schönes Fallbeispiel für eine Milchmädchenrechnung, ein Scheinargument das man nicht benutzen sollte, denn es wirkt immer ziemlich peinlich


 
zumal sein jahr offenbar nur 10 monate zu haben scheint.


----------

